# Muncie Indiana, Seeking Players



## LuciusT (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm an experienced GM, lately relocated to Muncie, Indiana and looking for players. I'm interested in running a d20 Future (or possibly T20 Future) game. I'm also dabbling with Dark Heresy (Warhammer 40K roleplay) and am currently running an Ars Magica saga. 

My games are primarily roleplaying/investigation oriented, with a moderate amount of action to spice things up. 

Please respond and/or PM me if interested or curious.


----------



## LuciusT (Nov 1, 2008)

*A teaser*

_“Hard work ensures continued stability.” – Inspirational slogan._ 

In the distant future, humanity groans under the oppressive rule of a technocratic oligarchy. 

_“Riko Mining seeks contract specialists for discrete operations.” – Datanet announcement. _

Cadres of enhanced mercenaries wage covert wars between powerful mega-corporations. 

_“Slavery is not security. Cast off your chains!” – Worker’s Rights Movement slogan. _

Idealistic freedom-fighters fight in a desperate rebellion for the sake of human liberty. 

_“They are watching!” – graffiti found at a Downhab murder site. _

… and in the shadows, a new kind of power is born.


----------



## ProphetSword (Nov 12, 2008)

LuciusT said:


> I'm an experienced GM, lately relocated to Muncie, Indiana and looking for players. I'm interested in running a d20 Future (or possibly T20 Future) game. I'm also dabbling with Dark Heresy (Warhammer 40K roleplay) and am currently running an Ars Magica saga.
> 
> My games are primarily roleplaying/investigation oriented, with a moderate amount of action to spice things up.
> 
> Please respond and/or PM me if interested or curious.




 I'm in Muncie, also looking for players and people to play with.  Open to just about any kind of roleplaying.


----------



## LuciusT (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm going to be at the Wizard's Keep (the gaming store near campus) this (Saturday 11 /15) afternoon playing Warhammer 40K. I should be there next Saturday as well. Perhaps we can meet and discuss gaming options. My actual name is Leo, BTW. 

I also have a flyer up there for my game, which has my email address on it. If you can't get to the store on Saturday, or can't find me, email me.


----------



## ProphetSword (Nov 16, 2008)

During the Christmas season, I work a lot of Saturdays.  And, unfortunately, I didn't get this message until too late for this Saturday anyway.  Still, I'll be happy to e-mail you.  Is there a way I can find out what your e-mail address is?


----------



## LuciusT (Nov 16, 2008)

Unfortunately, these unpleasent folks here at this forum charge $ for the ability to PM. (Had to gripe about that) I left a "vistor's message" on your profile buy I'm not sure how that works? 

If you can get to Wizards Keep at any time there is a flyer up behind the desk with my email. Look for "Riko Mining seeks Contract Specialists." 

If none of that works, we'll try something else.


----------

